# time change question 6/18 to 12/12



## blondlebanese (Jun 10, 2015)

when switching from 6/18 to 12/12,  does it matter wether the time is added before or after the initial 6.  or a little on both ends?


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 10, 2015)

When ever I switched to 12/12 I just switched from the 18 hours of light down to 12 hours of light. In about a week to 10 days to 2 weeks the plants will show their sex.


----------

